# Google Video - Video läuft komisch



## chpa (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen...

erstmal noch Frohe Weihnachten ! Und dann komm ich gleich mal mit meiner Frage.

Ich hab' bei Google Video mein "Entspannungs-Video" hochgeladen. Jetzt läuft das aber ganz komisch. Schaut es euch einfach mal an:

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=2606891299198424954&pr=goog-sl&hl=de

Eigentlich sollte es ja viel langsamer laufen...


----------

